# crab spider



## macro junkie (Apr 1, 2008)

found it in my garden

Females are 9-11mm in length and males are 3-4mm


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 1, 2008)

:blink: Those spiders are something else, are those the eyes? and did you find both female and male? What an amazing find!


----------



## bugzilla (Apr 2, 2008)

Fantastic photos as usual  

First time I saw one of these was next to a shipment from thailand. Put the squirts right up me


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 2, 2008)

bugzilla said:


> Fantastic photos as usual  First time I saw one of these was next to a shipment from thailand. Put the squirts right up me


its ok there not poisonous.i want to find a pink and yellow one.


----------



## bugzilla (Apr 2, 2008)

I've since seen these in some white flowers :wub: 

Not bad for a brittish bug


----------



## Sparky (Apr 3, 2008)

I just wish I had a camera! The crab spiders that live around me are white with purple stripes and they're pretty big. Also we have square bright pink ones too.

It's like the spider equivalent of an orchid mantis.


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 3, 2008)

Sparky said:


> I just wish I had a camera! The crab spiders that live around me are white with purple stripes and they're pretty big. Also we have square bright pink ones too.It's like the spider equivalent of an orchid mantis.


yer the crab spiders abroad are the best..they can turn different colours depending on what flower they are on


----------

